

Airtel sends Cease and Desist letter to Indian coder who exposed code injection - shubhamjain
https://archive.org/stream/LEGALNOTICETOTHEJESHGNCEASEANDDESISTINFRINGEMENT/LEGAL%20NOTICE%20TO%20THEJESH%20GN-%20CEASE%20AND%20DESIST%20-%20INFRINGEMENT_djvu.txt

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9683108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9683108)

